# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  AVG Anti-Rootkit Free 1.1.0.42

## SDA

Опубликована новая версия программы для поиска на компьютере скрытых вредоносных модулей (руткитов). С помощью AVG Anti-Rootkit можно найти, отключить и удалить все установленные в операционной системе руткиты. Присутствует простой режим работы, когда сканирование проводится только в системных областях и папках, и расширенный, который позволяет перед проведением поиска выбрать, какие жесткие диски компьютера нужно проверить на наличие срытых модулей. Программа также ищет руткиты, скрытые в альтернативных потоках передачи данных файловой системы NTFS. Проверить наличие новой версии можно непосредственно из программы. Об изменениях в этой версии на сайте разработчиков не сообщается.
ОС: Windows 2000/XP | Англ. интерфейс | Бесплатно.
Скачать | download http://download.grisoft.cz/softw/70/...p-1.1.0.42.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

Warning! This is a beta version of the software. It may contain defects and it is not fully supported. In some circumstances it may not be stable!
Бета версия  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Тем не менее хорошо себя показал в тестах http://anti-malware.ru/index.phtml?p...t=antirootkits

----------


## EvilPhantasy

Исключительно благодаря развешиванию нотифи-рутин. Совершенно очевидно, что скоро его будут надувать все кому не лень, отсылая нужные нотификации или снимая сам avg. Это не антируткит, это смешарик.

----------


## rafik

этот самый *AVG Anti-Rootkit Free* нашел у меня  на компе ( в простом режиме) в с\windows\system32\drivers\*a4jfm00a.sys*

*a4jfm00a.sys*-можно удалить эту "штуку"?, повредится что-нибудь если это сделаю?

опознал его как *Hidden driver file*

Спасибо!

----------


## priv8v

что-то гугл про этот файл ничего не знает)
как вы смотрите на эту тему:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=1235
?

----------


## rafik

знаю, что не знает))))
"помогите"-хорошая идея, пойду туда, если других предложений не будет

----------


## TJDimas

Всё, оно больше не "free"...

http://free.avg.com/download-avg-ant...d-anti-rootkit



> Important notice
> AVG Anti-Spyware and AVG Anti-Rootkit are no longer available as separate products or downloads. However, these features are still available in new the AVG 8.0 products.

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

> этот самый AVG Anti-Rootkit Free нашел у меня на компе ( в простом режиме) в с\windows\system32\drivers\a4jfm00a.sys
> 
> a4jfm00a.sys-можно удалить эту "штуку"?, повредится что-нибудь если это сделаю?
> 
> опознал его как Hidden driver file
> 
> Спасибо!


У самого AVG откопал такое. 

Вот тут вроде дело написано. _http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/general-computer-security/205823-avg-rootkit-detects-hidden-driver-file.html

Главное - 




> After checking registry keys I can tell you what this file is. It's a hidden driver that comes with Daemon Tools. If you uninstall Daemon Tools, the hidden driver disappears. The name changes everytime to make it harder to detect by antiemulator algorithms.
> 
> It's not malicious.

----------


## rafik

О, *Dynamo_Kiev*, спасибо громадное :Cheesy: !
Это вредина Daemon Tools менят каждый раз имена SYSу чтобы его сложнее было обнаружить антиэмуляторами....

----------

